# NEW RENDERS



## returnofsaturn (Feb 1, 2020)

omgGggg they all look amazing. So many new shirts and dresses too!! Missing a load of species but damn.

Coco looks so GOOD and her dress (,,,:: wow'


BTW there are no NEW villagers here


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 1, 2020)

They look so great. I’m so excited.

I just noticed Tom Nook’s shirt matches the pattern to the special edition Switch case!


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 1, 2020)

SALLLLLLY! Yes!
She looks so cute!

I'm crying right now over a fake character.


----------



## doja cat (Feb 1, 2020)

OMG TIFFANY IS SERVING

- - - Post Merge - - -

The new outfits are so cute too!!! Do I also see new villagers there??


----------



## Nougat (Feb 1, 2020)

Oh, I love the outfits!! Such cute options. This makes me really excited!


----------



## returnofsaturn (Feb 1, 2020)

Dolce Vita said:


> OMG TIFFANY IS SERVING
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The new outfits are so cute too!!! Do I also see new villagers there??



no new ones, you might be seeing the ones from the welcome amiibo update  but omG rIghT


----------



## Cherrili (Feb 1, 2020)

I don't remember much about Animal Crossing's villagers, but some of them stand out in my memory! Particularly Snake! Glad to see he's here! x3


----------



## satine (Feb 1, 2020)

Does anyone know what website these were found on?


----------



## pinkfawn (Feb 1, 2020)

They all look fantastic!! I was really hoping to see the Goats and Deer, but this was really nice to see.


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 1, 2020)

https://mobile.twitter.com/anicrossingnews/status/1223717452711895042

Twitter thread of all of the renders so you dont have to watch the long video just to find your favorite villager 

All species shown: Bunnies, Pigs, Rhinos, Sheep, Squirrels, Octopuses, Tigers, Wolves, Ostriches, Eagles and Penguins


----------



## doja cat (Feb 1, 2020)

Honestly I wouldn’t mind having any of these villagers in my town, I think the updated designs and new outfits really make them all look cute in their own way.


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 1, 2020)

Dolce Vita said:


> Honestly I wouldn’t mind having any of these villagers in my town, I think the updated designs and new outfits really make them all look cute in their own way.



I agree. I was thinking the same thing. I noticed that some of the villagers I didn’t care too much for before look really cute here.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Feb 1, 2020)

Dolce Vita said:


> Honestly I wouldn’t mind having any of these villagers in my town, I think the updated designs and new outfits really make them all look cute in their own way.



exactly my thoughts, omg. I want them all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ill just leave these here..


----------



## Mint (Feb 1, 2020)

Some clothing items have different colour options.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 1, 2020)

Where are the cats


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

They need pants.
Especially the Hippo's.

I like Rocco but he looks like he's wearing a dress.


----------



## Limon (Feb 1, 2020)

I want the sweater that Marina's wearing,,


----------



## seliph (Feb 1, 2020)

i wish they showed the cats but i'm glad i see snake and genji and poppy!

also why is lobo purple now lool

btw here's even more renders

https://animalcrossingworld.com/202...-horizons-villager-special-character-renders/


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 1, 2020)

Wow, the rhinos actually look cute! lol sheep wearing sweaters is funny, I think I prefer them with scarves but eh. Willow my baby, you're adorable. Squirrels are looking adorable and proper floofy with their toothpaste tails. Poppy is very red here though now. Penguins look _perfect_ in sweaters. Roald looks like he's about to bust some buttons. Amazing.

The only one I really don't like is Mira. She was one of my fav villagers but this rendering makes her too bright and her lipstick too noticeable. Her old model you could barely see the lipstick, which is how I prefer her looking ( no testing makeup on animals! D-X ). idk but something about her brightness makes her look 2D, like a paper cutout here. I think this render actually removes her from my 'dreamies' list.

What's that bright green suitcase accessory the girl has while she's catching a butterfly? And the woodchopping boy is carrying wood on his back. Pretty cool


----------



## AlexCrossing22 (Feb 1, 2020)

Here is a list of the New Leaf villagers that were not shown but their species were (excluding special characters like Sanrio and amiibo villagers)

Pigs: Boris, Cobb, Curly, Gala, Hugh, Lucy, Maggie, Peggy, Rasher, Spork, Truffles

Mice: Anicotti, Bella, Bree, Broccolo, Candi, Dora, Limberg, Moose, Rizzo, Rod, Samson

Penguins: Boomer; Flo, Gwen, Iggly, Puck, Sprinkle, Tex, Wade


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 1, 2020)

Why is Ruby a Jock villager now ( ✧︎Д✧︎) ｷﾗｰﾝ


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 1, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Why is Ruby a Jock villager now ( ✧︎Д✧︎) ｷﾗｰﾝ



It was an error, they addressed it in the comments on Youtube.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Feb 1, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Why is Ruby a Jock villager now ( ✧︎Д✧︎) ｷﾗｰﾝ



lmao imagine


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 1, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> It was an error, they addressed it in the comments on Youtube.




Awww and there's me getting my hopes up (৹ᵒ̴̶̷᷄﹏ᵒ̴̶̷᷅৹)


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Why is Ruby a Jock villager now ( ✧︎Д✧︎) ｷﾗｰﾝ



It could've been worse.
A peppy Wolfgang.

I've had one back in Wild Word.

I had an action replay, and wanted to swap Tabby and Wolfgang's house plots, but although I put Wolfgang where Tabby was, he now had her peppy personality.

I spoke to Wolfgang and he was Tabby, with Wolfgang's body. He had her phrases and everything.

I switched them back and never tried that again.

It still haunts me.


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> It could've been worse.
> A peppy Wolfgang.
> 
> I've had one back in Wild Word.
> ...



Omigosh! What if that was Wisp being mischievous lol!!! That sounds like a complete nightmare for reals ꉂ (˃̶᷄‧̫ॢ ˂̶᷅๑ ) www


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Omigosh! What if that was Wisp being mischievous lol!!! That sounds like a complete nightmare for reals ꉂ (˃̶᷄‧̫ॢ ˂̶᷅๑ ) www



It was me using an action replay hack.
This was 15 years ago. 

Twas a nightmare indeed.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> It could've been worse.
> A peppy Wolfgang.
> 
> I've had one back in Wild Word.
> ...



I heard things like that was happening in that game. I still want that female Genji.


----------



## Corndoggy (Feb 1, 2020)

aaa, i love these all so much, thankyou for sharing <3


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 1, 2020)

https://imgflip.com/memegenerator

Can we just appreciate how adorably cute this top is! Marina looks sooo cute in it, I think I'm going to have to borrow it!!! ⁄(⁄ ⁄ˊૢ⁄ ⌑︎ ⁄ˋૢ⁄ ⁄)⁄  ♡♡♡

I was actually hoping for something like this!




https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 1, 2020)

I noticed some of the villager's eyes have color in them now.
Like Sally here, they were black in the other games now they're blue-ish.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 1, 2020)

seliph said:


> i wish they showed the cats but i'm glad i see snake and genji and poppy!
> 
> also why is lobo purple now lool
> 
> ...



Perhaps they gave Lobo a purple hue to differentiate him from Wolfgang a bit more?


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 1, 2020)

They all look so cute!!!!

Except the sheep ( why are they wearing shirts? ). They look less fluffy.
And I noticed doc was missing the white in his eyes (why?)


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm so glad Skye is back... such little information about the games and I was starting to worry she wouldn't return...

My first goal is to definitely get Skye on my Island.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 1, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> They all look so cute!!!!
> 
> Except the sheep ( why are they wearing shirts? ). They look less fluffy.
> And I noticed doc was missing the white in his eyes (why?)



I guess that white was just his glasses.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Feb 1, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> They all look so cute!!!!
> 
> Except the sheep ( why are they wearing shirts? ). They look less fluffy.
> And I noticed doc was missing the white in his eyes (why?)



I love Docs new look and I love how the sheep are stuffed into shirts (,,:: looks so cute to me. I think it makes them look fluffier now, cuz we can see how much they are stuffed down lmao.


----------



## cicely (Feb 1, 2020)

My thoughts as I'm watching:
I love the improved colors and details on the villagers! Some of the simpler villagers have some embellishments. I noticed lots of them have gradients on their feet and paws. I like Tiffany's fishnet stockings, haha. The rhinos have nicer horns and ears, I've noticed. And making Doc's glasses clear gives him a pretty different look!
Sheep still look kind of deflated to me, but I love my girl Muffy's dress. I think she even has darker lipstick. Frita's hotdog shirt is amazing.
So a lot of villagers in all that never stood out to me look really good now. A little TLC on markings makes a big difference. Some of the cut villagers from previous games are kind of boring-looking, but if they're added I'm sure they'll get a nice makeover.
Too bad they didn't show off bears yet, I hope to see Teddy in a cute sweater ;w;


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

What have they done to Vivian! 
They've made her eyes droopy.

She looked awesome before that.


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> What have they done to Vivian!
> They've made her eyes droopy.
> 
> She looked awesome before that.



She kind of looks snootier though.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> She kind of looks snootier though.



She looks lazy.

Put it this way, I was going to have her on my island, but not now.

Fang shall take her place.


----------



## cicely (Feb 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> What have they done to Vivian!
> They've made her eyes droopy.
> 
> She looked awesome before that.



I don't see a difference in shape, she used to have a shiny patch on her eyelids but that's the only thing I see.
Her outfit looks really good.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

cicely said:


> I don't see a difference in shape, she used to have a shiny patch on her eyelids but that's the only thing I see.
> Her outfit looks really good.



I don't know, it's been over a year since I've seen Viv. I just didn't remember her eyes like that. lol


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 1, 2020)

I think all the villagers are looking much better! Some used to have oversized chops and now they seem ver well balanced!!! Not to mention they all look so clean (⑅︎ ॣ•͈૦•͈ ॣ)꒳ᵒ꒳ᵎᵎᵎ
All the guys are looking pretty suave if I do say so myself (〃ω〃)♡︎♪︎


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

I like the sleeves except on the eagles.
I like being able to see their wings.


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I don't know, it's been over a year since I've seen Viv. I just didn't remember her eyes like that. lol



Hey John, you gotta admit she looks better now right?
I made a comparison for ya ☆〜（ゝ。∂）



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Hey John, you gotta admit she looks better now right?
> I made a comparison for ya ☆〜（ゝ。∂）
> 
> 
> ...



No. 
I was a little shocked at how she looks in NH.

I liked her much better in NL.

I'm going to replace her with Fang anyway.


----------



## TheRealWC (Feb 1, 2020)

I still don't understand why they made Lobo purple? I thought he looked fine in grey.


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> No.
> I was a little shocked at how she looks in NH.
> 
> I liked her much better in NL.
> ...




Sorry you don't like her (；?Д`A I think she looks much better with a gradient in her fur... Fang looks awesome though so maybe he was just destined for your town! There may be new wolves added so you never know if you'll find a new she-wolf to your liking! (ღ✪︎ｖ✪︎)


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Sorry you don't like her (；?Д`A I think she looks much better with a gradient in her fur... Fang looks awesome though so maybe he was just destined for your town! There may be new wolves added so you never know if you'll find a new she-wolf to your liking! (ღ✪︎ｖ✪︎)



I don't want new ones, I'm going with Wolfgang, Freya, Fang, Epona, Cherry, Shep, Daisy (tis a John Wick island so Daisy has to be there), and Goldie, maybe.


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I don't want new ones, I'm going with Wolfgang, Freya, Fang, Epona, Cherry, Shep, Daisy (tis a John Wick island so Daisy has to be there), and Goldie, maybe.



OMG of course! Please protect Daisy o͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡╮︎(;?༎ຶД༎ຶ`)╭︎o͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> OMG of course! Please protect Daisy o͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡╮︎(;?༎ຶД༎ຶ`)╭︎o͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡͡



Of course. ^_^

I will serve. I will be of service.


----------



## Verecund (Feb 1, 2020)

I love the textures of the villagers! There are some really nice clothes as well, and I like how a lot of them have gradients on their arms and legs now instead of a sharp colour change. Caroline, Tasha, Sheldon, and Blaire especially look amazing rocking their new outfits!

One thing I don't like is how they removed the polka-dots on Francine's eyelids; she looks weird without them. I also think the edge around Pecan's eyes is also way too dark and the tops of Marshal's eyes look more arched and he seems angrier, which I'm not a fan of. Hopefully I'll get used to the changes or maybe they'll look better in-game, though. Lobo being purple is also kind of weird, although I'm not really bothered by it yet.

I do like how Gabi has five freckles on each side of her face like she did in the older games instead of three like in NL, though! I'm hoping some other villagers got some improvements as well, because I think NL uglified quite a few of them.


----------



## Licorice (Feb 1, 2020)

Where are the hippos and gorillas...  My favorite species were excluded RIP.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 1, 2020)

The hamsters and cats are missing despite Hamlet and Kiki were shown, so I think they haven't gotten all of them yet.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 1, 2020)

sorry, didn't notice it was already pointed out


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

TheRealWC said:


> I still don't understand why they made Lobo purple? I thought he looked fine in grey.



I just saw him.
Yeah, he is totally purple.

He had a kind of purple hue to him before, but that's just really, really purple. 


Edit.



Spoiler: Lobo New Leaf













Spoiler: Lobo New Horizons











Quite a difference.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 1, 2020)

They've also shrunk Lobo's eyes. A change for the best.

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Wick said:


> Of course. ^_^
> 
> I will serve. I will be of service.


You must be quite happy to see Wolfgang with stylish new clothes  !


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

Boccages said:


> They've also shrunk Lobo's eyes. A change for the best.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Lobo's big eyes were what I really liked about him.
That was his defining feature. 

I'm glad they left Wolfgang alone.


----------



## seliph (Feb 1, 2020)

TheRealWC said:


> I still don't understand why they made Lobo purple? I thought he looked fine in grey.



nintendo when rendering lobo for new horizons:


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

seliph said:


> nintendo when rendering lobo for new horizons:



I think they must've been high.


----------



## Licorice (Feb 1, 2020)

Yeah Lobo looks a lot different. Idk how I feel about his new color.


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I just saw him.
> Yeah, he is totally purple.
> 
> He had a kind of purple hue to him before, but that's just really, really purple.
> ...



Woah... Why did they edit Lobo?! AC Team, please tell me this was a colour change _proposal_ and not the intended finished version of Lobo! ヽ(१﹏१；)))

There's _already_ a purple wolf and his name is *Tarou*!!!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 1, 2020)

I just woke up this morning greeted with LOTS of new renders gave me a little bit of heart attack

I changed my Avatar because Bunnie is babe

Also, am i the only one who's indecisive whether Sheep now wearing shirt is good or not


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> Woah... Why did they edit Lobo?! AC Team, please tell me this was a colour change _proposal_ and not the intended finished version of Lobo! ヽ(१﹏१；)))
> 
> There's _already_ a purple wolf and his name is *Tarou*!!!



I hope it's not final.
His face looks generic now.

Dear Nintendo..

Please stop redesigning villagers in the dark!


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I hope it's not final.
> His face looks generic now.
> 
> Dear Nintendo..
> ...




I actually have Lobo in my NL town atm and just think he's such a unique looking guy. I don't see why they felt they had to change him... I'm hoping they change him back!
He's not just any wolf, he's LOBO (유Д유〣)
Please rethink this Nintendo!!! (๑˃͈W˂͈๑)


----------



## joey ^_^ (Feb 1, 2020)

Bianca is So CUTE!!!!!! I love her lil button up shirt :') precious 

Also merengue!!!! Her chef outfit is adorable bless

Was hoping to see the cats or the bear cubs tbh but I'm still very happy


----------



## jim (Feb 1, 2020)

i am so in love. these renders are actually making some of my least favorite villagers look more appealing. it really helps when the screen resolution isn't below 480p i suppose.

and the clothes! all the new clothing items are getting me so hyped. it looks like nintendo didn't skimp out at all and is giving us a lot of new material to work with in new horizons. i cannot wait for release day!


----------



## returnofsaturn (Feb 1, 2020)

I actually really love what they've done to Lobo. These small changes just feel like improvements with age. I like the subtle green/purple thing hes got going on and I think it suits him. I love all the small details they've changed and added (,,:: They've really beautified these guys.


----------



## Golden_Purrl (Feb 2, 2020)

The lack of cats was very disappointing.  I was really looking to seeing Purrl?s New Horizons render and possible new  outfit. 
Hopefully the rest of the character renders are coming real soon.
Glad to see Skye, Wolfgang, Mint, and Chadder, they look so great!

Not sure why someone at Nintendo chose purple for Lobo, it?s going to take me a while to get used to his new design.
Also the sheep in dress/shirts too,I?m so used to the scarves, it made them unique. Frita?s dress is brilliant though. 

I love the new version of the chefs outfit that Merengue/Bettina are wearing I like it better than the older chefs outfit.
I hope Purrl?s new outfit is too different from her usual Periwinkle Tee, a Periwinkle dress would be lovey.


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 2, 2020)

Hanif1807 said:


> I just woke up this morning greeted with LOTS of new renders gave me a little bit of heart attack
> 
> I changed my Avatar because Bunnie is babe
> 
> Also, am i the only one who's indecisive whether Sheep now wearing shirt is good or not



I prefer scarves. Sheep have natural built-in sweaters!

Also, Bunnie is indeed <3


----------



## Boccages (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm glad they've shown O'Hare, Claude, Roald, Friga. Now I want to see Olive, Pate, Canberra, Ozzie, Broffina, and Betty...


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 2, 2020)

I hope we can remove the shirts from the sheep. We probably won’t but I’m here hoping.


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 2, 2020)

These renders are just beautiful, love the details of each villager and NPC here. I fell in love with the way Tiffany looks, whatever outfit she wears, I want it. Otherwise, I need to get used to it that the sheeps now wearing shirts instead of their scarfs, especially Pietro looks a bit strange (not sure if a different outfit may would fit better to him?) but still cute. Hope they gonna drop the renders of the missing villagers soon, I want to see how the cats and hamsters looking.

Also, I'm kinda confused about Lobo, is his fur really purple now? Because for me, it still looks like a dark blue, maybe a little bit brighter than before compared to the renders from the previous games. Still like him a lot however, whatever he's blue or purple now, lol.


----------



## VillageDuck (Feb 2, 2020)

The detailing is superb - exactly the sort of upgrade a modern console AC should have. They've kept the charming simply aesthetic intact despite the added clarity.

Also, are we sure that purple wolf is Lobo? I'm not sure how I feel about my cranky bro's new look... Lobo and Roscoe are the only two villagers I properly got attached (cranky4life) to in my short time playing New Leaf, so it'll feel odd if either of them change much.

edit - Gormless Goth Queen Muffy also looking great - I've been playing Happy Home Designer this past week and she was my third client. Not sure I'd want her living in my town, but I'm glad she's still around and hopefully she'll visit.


----------



## Imbri (Feb 2, 2020)

I like the new renders. Yes, there are changes, but that's been the case in almost every new game, at least in terms of detail/clarity. Look how the player has evolved over the years. Everyone hails that as great. It stands to reason that the villagers would want a bit of an updated look after almost 20 years (for some animals).

Looking forward to seeing the rest of the villagers. I'm curious to see if they change Midge up much. She's probably the one villager I definitely would want on my island. For the rest, I'll see who washes ashore.


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 2, 2020)

I decided to check out Lobo again and okay, guess he's really a little bit more purple now, but still more blue (I think). In general, compared to his New Leaf render, his look did changed in New Horizons, although it's not a huge change overall (in my opinion), it's just more smoother and detailed now.






(Sorry for the trashy edit)


----------



## VillageDuck (Feb 2, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> I decided to check out Lobo again and okay, guess he's really a little bit more purple now, but still more blue (I think). In general, compared to his New Leaf render, his look did changed in New Horizons, although it's not a huge change overall (in my opinion), it's just more smoother and detailed now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it'll stop looking weird with time. Him wearing something that isn't black and white is a shock, though! Didn't he and Roscoe always wear black and white items? Maybe he's going all David Bowie on us and reinventing himself.


----------



## Libra (Feb 2, 2020)

The sheep will take some time getting used to, to be honest. But I like all the other villagers and I'm very much looking forward to seeing more of them.


----------



## carackobama (Feb 2, 2020)

I?m sad at the lack of Tangy but I?m so happy with most of the new outfits! I love the addition of details like collars on the clothes, it?s such a simple change but so impactful and an improvement!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 2, 2020)

Yoooo my favourite squirrel Agent S is there! I had a gut feeling they'd reveal her and I'm glad I was right!


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 2, 2020)

So how are you guys managing to choose which villagers reside in your town? Through amiibos?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 2, 2020)

Mint said:


> Some clothing items have different colour options.



I mean, strictly speaking, this has always been a thing

still neat though, if this means clothing can be customized as well


----------



## Neechan (Feb 2, 2020)

VillageDuck said:


> I'm sure it'll stop looking weird with time. Him wearing something that isn't black and white is a shock, though! Didn't he and Roscoe always wear black and white items? Maybe he's going all David Bowie on us and reinventing himself.



Roscoe had the danger tee, which was black and orange, Lobo has a checker-grid design, so they are wearing different shirts


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> So how are you guys managing to choose which villagers reside in your town? Through amiibos?



Yeah.
I have all the cards and figures of who I want, though Lobo won't be one of them this time, as they royally screwed him up.

I miss his grey, and amazing huge eyes that were his trademark.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 2, 2020)

Oh I see, you use the same ones as you've used in previous games? 

Excuse my ignorance of how this things work. I've never really taken an interest in them.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> Oh I see, you use the same ones as you've used in previous games?
> 
> Excuse my ignorance of how this things work. I've never really taken an interest in them.



Pretty much, though this time I'll have more dog villagers, and Fang.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 2, 2020)

I wonder how they messed up Lobo's color so much, so far out of all the renders that been released everyone looked pretty good.

Why this color? It makes no sense at all (I mean, I love purple and all, but this isn't his color palette as they say, purple definitely isn't your color pal)


----------



## jeni (Feb 2, 2020)

Pfffff Baabara is definitely changing clothes as soon as she moves into my town

Really though, I love the rest of the designs. It's refreshing to see villagers with updated clothes styles after being stuck with the same repeating pattern fabric square they've had since the 2000s even after the graphics improved lol

Also Hazel has shot up my list of favourite villagers, she looks So cute in this game


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm kinda sad to see that Vesta is wearing a sweater instead of a scarf lol ;(

But other than that I'm super happy and excited to see these new renders, they look amazing ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## Boccages (Feb 2, 2020)

Neechan said:


> I wonder how they messed up Lobo's color so much, so far out of all the renders that been released everyone looked pretty good.
> 
> Why this color? It makes no sense at all (I mean, I love purple and all, but this isn't his color palette as they say, purple definitely isn't your color pal)


I think the explanation can be guessed by the lighting on the model. All the villagers look lighter, and a bit reder than before. Take O’Hare for example, his fur is much lighter and reder. They all seem to have had the same treatment. Lobo’s fur was light-blue-gray. If you light that colour up and throw in some more red light, light gray blue becomes purple?


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Feb 2, 2020)

I love the details in shading and color. Look at the glare on Agent S. It's like she's really wearing a helmet.


----------



## HoennMaster (Feb 2, 2020)

Oh my Poppy, she looks adorable as always. And Hazel, we are going to be so uniwow in HD

View attachment 230831 View attachment 230832


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 2, 2020)

SO pumped about these, the new detail to the shirts looks so good.

Also excited to see all my favourite sheep coming back! And they look super great in sweaters this time.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2020)

No dog renders?


----------



## Pansy (Feb 2, 2020)

tbh i much prefer the sheep with shirts compared to the sheep with scarves the more i look at the renders. they always looked nekkid in with their scarves even tho they have wool i just felt bad for then. and now the shirts will display properly instead of being a weird replication on a scarf. plus even tho their floof was been nerfed they look even more huggable to me but that may be my bias showing.

i also noticed that the animals were given their own lil details. like hopkins is supposed to be an inflatable thing and so instead of getting regular fur like the other rabbits he has a plastic texture instead. and frita's wool looks like french fries while curlos's looks curlier than the other sheeps' wool. zucker's sauce is shiny, and spike's gold accents definitely look like gold. 10/10 detailing


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

AlexCrossing22 said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/anicrossingnews/status/1223717452711895042
> 
> Twitter thread of all of the renders so you dont have to watch the long video just to find your favorite villager
> 
> All species shown: Bunnies, Pigs, Rhinos, Sheep, Squirrels, Octopuses, Tigers, Wolves, Ostriches, Eagles and Penguins



Thank you for sharing the sauce, I don't like watching long videos that just show pictures. lol

I'm loving how the developers this time around are putting more detail into what the characters wear for the different times of the year, I'm curious to see if the villagers do the same thing.


----------



## isabll (Feb 3, 2020)

How am I seeing this only now? The quality is so good it's making me appreciate even the villagers I thought I disliked. And the clothes they're all wearing look SO cute on them, I'm crying!


----------



## cherrysmilesonice (Feb 3, 2020)

Wasn?t ruby a peppy personality? Not a jock?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 3, 2020)

cherrysmilesonice said:


> Wasn’t ruby a peppy personality? Not a jock?



Yes, that was an error with the jock thing.


----------



## cherrysmilesonice (Feb 3, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> Yes, that was an error with the jock thing.


 ohh okay! Haha was like nooooo!


----------

